# Roof Spray



## Mike Lamb (Nov 12, 2008)

I posted this in Commercial Roofing and got no replies. Maybe someone here has comments on this sparyed roof.

http://www.roofingtalk.com/f7/sprayed-roof-754/


----------



## Joyfully (Jun 24, 2010)

The great thing about using spray foam to insulate your roof is it is not susceptible to moisture damage. This means it acts as an insulator and a barrier for vapor. This of course has a pro and a con. The pro is it traps in more heat. That is a great thing if you have cathedral ceilings and don't want to have a really expensive electric bill. The con of this is it can also trap in humidity. Humidity can become enemy number one if not controlled. Again, seek professional help if you are unsure.


----------

